# Hi Need help in my LCD Monitor



## Fuest (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm new here in TSF and i need help in my LCD Monitor..

LG 910D w/ 19"

My LCD Monitor got blink the display every 2 seconds please any one help my about my problem..

Fuest


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

What kind of video card is it plugged in to?


----------



## Fuest (Jun 4, 2009)

i already test my video card and memory and its working in other LCD Monitor.
Any computer that i use in my LCD it's have a same problem got blinking the display of my LCD Monitor..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If the monitor has the same malfunction with other PC's I'd say it's defective. If it's still under warranty contact LG or the place of purchase.


----------



## Fuest (Jun 4, 2009)

the warranty is already over i don't know if the problem is the CCFL Lamp inverter i don't know how to check if the inverter is not working properly i already know that the lcd monitor have a problem but i need to know how to fix it please help me


----------

